# 16725 - Camshaft Position Sensor - Replaced sensor Calibration required?



## Mylch (Nov 19, 2006)

So last week I was borrowing a family members car and check engine light came on. (2005 jetta 2.5) I scanned it, it was the camshaft position sensor. I replaced it this evening with a new factory part, put car back together but now it will not start. I took the new sensor out and put the old one in and still no start. I then put the new one back in, vag'ed it again :

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 032 QE HW: Hardware No 
Component and/or Version: 2.5l R5/4V G 6607
Software Coding: 0000003
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 71E2305B112F
3 Faults Found:

16725 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40): Implausible Signal 
P0341 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
16497 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42): Signal too High 
P0113 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
16486 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too Low 
P0102 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

Readiness: 0110 1101


I did not have the clamp on the intake boot so I am thinking that could be the mass air and air temp fault because they were not on there the first time I vag'ed it.

So to the route of my question, is there some type of adaption I must do when replacing the cps?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mylch (Nov 19, 2006)

I tried searching variations of (16725 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40): Implausible Signal ) on the Rosstech site and came up with nothing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2010)

There is no calibration needed for a sensor, it just bolts on and that is that.

So the next question because, what can cause this fault?

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/16725/P0341/000833


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

What caused the no start? A bad crankshaft sensor ring? I have a similar problem on a 
2006 Jetta MK5 1.9l TDI that had its crankshaft rear oil seal flange with sensor installed incorrectly.
The fault code was 000833 which VCDS said was an implausible signal from the camshaft sensor but the camshaft sensor was not touched only the crankshaft flange and sensor.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

Uwe, you can add another reason for DTC 000833 to your list of possible causes. I had the 000833
DTC that was due to a new crankshaft rear oil seal with sensor ring being installed completely without regard to the required timing that a 2006 Jetta 1.9l TDI BRM code engine would not start. When another new oil seal flange and sensor ring was installed with VW special tool 10134 the engine started immediately and ran correctly. Nothing at all was touched with respect to the camshaft sensor but I would suspect the crankshaft sensor ring was so far out of position the VW diagnostic system was confused by the error and reported an implausible value for the camshaft sensor. The Wolfsburg designers probably never expected American mechanics to be so "dumb".


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh no,.... trust me, they think we are indeed that dumb.


----------



## spitfire1 (Apr 28, 2008)

check for power at the sensor. i believe the power has an in harness connection and shares power with the cam adjuster solenoid. if it doesnt have power check resistance on the poower wire on both sensors, if it is open you have an open between the wires. you should look at a wiring diag to be sure bc the wiring seems to change every year. also i have ran into crank sensors that are faulty and not setting a code. the crank sensor is a common problem on the 2.5 engines


----------

